# Man buys $1m house, goes on holiday, squatters move in.



## Taylor2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Man leaves home for a week so it can be decorated and 15 squatters move in | Mail Online



I would LOSE my shit.
Wow.



UK guys : Is this like, ACTUALLY JUST a civil case?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2010)

Uhhh....yeah. I'd turn it into a criminal case when I kicked the fucking door down with some buddies and threw their ass in the street.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 22, 2010)

What's worse is that they claim it's their RIGHT.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 22, 2010)

This is why Americans have guns.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2010)

Fucking freeloaders. They should be shot on sight.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 22, 2010)

See, I KNEW that I wasn't the only one that thought that loud guns would convince them to leave.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2010)

He should go Vlad Tepes on them. Lock the thieving bastards inside and burn the place to the ground. 

It's their right? They can't afford to rent, so it's their *right* to take another man's home? Are you fucking kidding me? Obviously not. How this is not a criminal matter boggles my mind.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 22, 2010)

orb451 said:


> He should go Vlad Tepes on them. Lock the thieving bastards inside and burn the place to the ground.
> 
> It's their right? They can't afford to rent, so it's their *right* to take another man's home? Are you fucking kidding me? Obviously not. How this is not a criminal matter boggles my mind.


 

You know what's funny about that, I was talking to a co-worker about 20 minutes ago about that, and he said the exact same thing.
Board up the doors, burn it to the ground, blame it on the squatters, claim insurance.


----------



## groph (Oct 22, 2010)

GOD DAMMIT THAT PICTURE OF THE THE PEOPLE WHO STOLE THE HOUSE SMILING OUT THE WINDOW FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Christfuck this isn't even a fucking debate, Orb said what I'd say. Not being able to pay rent means you live on the goddamn street.

I really hope this guy gets his house back and these fucking shitstains are found dead in a ditch within a few weeks because they can't live anywhere else. If I ran a homeless shelter I wouldn't let these fucks in.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2010)

Taylor said:


> You know what's funny about that, I was talking to a co-worker about 20 minutes ago about that, and he said the exact same thing.
> Board up the doors, burn it to the ground, blame it on the squatters, claim insurance.



Seriously. I'm beside myself at the audacity of these assholes. And smugly taking pictures? Fuck YOU.


----------



## groph (Oct 22, 2010)

I AM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, UK courts determined that Squatting was a civil matter - it's the same sort of liberal pinky bullshit that allows Gypsies to locate onto someone's land and stay there until the incredibly slow-moving wheels of justice get around to evicting them....whereupon they just do it again somewhere else all the while claiming benefits for their illegitimate, workshy, thieving offspring. 

If there's evidence of Forced Entry then it becomes a Criminal Matter (WTAF are these dickheads smoking? How on earth else did they get the fuck in the place?) but here's a link:

Squatting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read that and gnash your teeth with fury - there are some cases STILL ongoing after 20 years. 

20 years?

I'd have kurbstomped them and moved them out in 20 minutes but of course that makes ME the criminal..

Fuck you UK.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 22, 2010)

^ME too.


----------



## CFB (Oct 22, 2010)

How can this be legal? I really don't understand why the cops can't come and throw them out. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm going to work now. You fucks stay out of my apartment while I'm gone.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 22, 2010)

This is fucking retarded.



> None of us have any money or jobs. I don't feel guilty about being here because no one else had been here for at least two years, the neighbours told us.


 


> When the owner came on Monday in the morning we told him we were squatting, and he was really aggressive. We'll go if the court tells us to but until then we're staying. If he wants his things he'll have to wait. If I find a job then I&#8217;ll start paying rent like a normal person.


 
When I go to Toronto I'll be staying at Nick's. He has to work Saturday. Guess who will be coming home to a surprise!

... Not him, because he won't have a home!


----------



## Purist (Oct 22, 2010)

Retarded indeed.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's say the house owner breaks into his own house, with 30 strong men with him, non-violently lifting these squatters out and putting them down outside. That can't be illegal, right? The man obviously has paid and signed for the house, he's the legal owner, so isn't he allowed to break into it then? And lifting a person out of a house can't be a criminal offence if it's non-violent.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol what a shitload of fucking bullshit!

Wait, did I say bullshit?

*sniff*


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 22, 2010)

Can't he just get some friends and throw them out?
If the squatters get violent, they have the right to defend themselves (same with bouncers in front of a club). 
I mean, it's his house and nobody is allowed to enter your house without permission, not even the cops 

EDIT: ^John beat me to it


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2010)

Wait, trespassing isn't a criminal offense? You brits need to get your shit sorted.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 22, 2010)

Head... exploding...



Almighty Bruce Campbell, we are in need of your boomstick!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 22, 2010)

darren said:


> Wait, trespassing isn't a criminal offense? You brits need to get your shit sorted.



Dude, tell me about it.

If the original owner turns up with some large friends and proceeds to oust the squatters then yeah, that would almost certainly make him guilty of something...

Yeah, we need our shit sorted.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow this might be the most retarded thing ever. I would just get some goons and whoop some hippie ass! Then probably get criminally convicted. WTF is that!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 22, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK that is messed up. How come the reporters are allowed in to take pictures, but the owner can't go in?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here in San Antonio in the past 2 weeks, we've had 3 breaking an entree instances where the criminal was killed while doing it. No charges are suspected to be brought on to any of the families for defending their propertys and family. Also, maybe 5/6 weeks ago, a drunk woman on drugs broke her way into some nice house on the north side and was beaten to death by the homeowner with a welding pipe/iron.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 22, 2010)

swdmndmcgb845ytv8y54swykhg iashhcbfqwabhfliwhb3fouq wgbr ;ohvao


GRRRRR! I FUCKING HATE SQUATTERS! FREELOADING CRIMINAL MOTHERFUCKERS.


Apologies. But this is one thing of many about our law system that enrages me. Its tresspassing, simple as. I can't understand how it isn't a criminal offence. I think squatters laws need to be changed to allow a minimum time of vacancy of a property before squatters can move in. Just saying 'the door was open' is fucking idiotic. Argh. ARGH!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 22, 2010)

I have half a mind to fly over to the UK, walk in to the house, and swing a bat to the face of every single one of those hipster fucks. Can't pay rent? Too fucking bad. Get a job, you piece of shit. I am in complete agreement that the UK needs to get its shit together. Adopt the US system of justice. "So you wanna live in my house? My .44 Magnum says otherwise."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I have half a mind to fly over to the UK, walk in to the house, and swing a bat to the face of every single one of those hipster fucks. Can't pay rent? Too fucking bad. Get a job, you piece of shit. I am in complete agreement that the UK needs to get its shit together. Adopt the US system of justice. "So you wanna live in my house? My .44 Magnum says otherwise."


 
We're not ready for guns, and there are some aspects of your law system that are facepalm worthy, but yeah on the whole you guys have got your shit together. Over here we're so worried about everyone having equal rights, we even start treating fucking criminals fairly. You know in our prisons they make sure all the apples are the right sizes so they don't spark a food riot? I'm sorry, anyone who starts a riot over the size of an apple obviously needs to stay in prison.

Fuck I hate my country sometimes/a lot.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 22, 2010)

I believe guns should be legal under certain circumstances. If a person has a clear criminal record, undergoes a background check, and has to maintain a license every 6 months or so. It would definitely help in a situation like this.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 22, 2010)

this, my friends, is why Europe is in such a shithole right now (though the same can be said of north america). they have fostered a culture of entitlement in virtually every country that even jobless twenty-somethings feel they have a right to break into someones home and live there b/c they can't find work.


----------



## groph (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I believe guns should be legal under certain circumstances. If a person has a clear criminal record, undergoes a background check, and has to maintain a license every 6 months or so. It would definitely help in a situation like this.


 
Yeah. I don't think it's unreasonable AT ALL to keep a pistol with good stopping power (like a .357 or something) in your night table in the event of your house being broken into/invaded without permission. Obviously you wouldn't use it for blasting Jehovahs (Aeon may think differently), but I know that if someone were to break into my house I would love to have a gun under my bed so my parents aren't killed. I could put up a fight for much longer than my 55 year old father so I see home defense as my job. I have suspected a break in a few times, whenever I hear a weird noise the first thing I do is go to the kitchen and grab the biggest knife and then I search the rooms downstairs. I'd rather have a gun than a knife, and the shotgun is downstairs, and the ammo is in another room.

I don't think there's any real reason to have an assault rifle or anything like that, but on the other hand if I was robbing a man's house and he jumped me with an AK-47 and started laying down the verbal threats, I'd probably crap my pants, volunteer to clean the stain up for him while he has the gun to my head, and then wish him a good night and never come back.

I guess the Canadian mentality towards guns is that they're unnecessary and will inevitably lead to kids getting their hands on them but really. Keep the thing locked and don't tell your damn kids the code. I don't think Americans are at all being paranoid because they want to bear arms. I'd rather have a gun than a knife if the shit ever did hit the fan, since the other guy might have a gun. I'd rather take care of my own property and family rather than let the state do it. Bureaucracy < Bullet in that case.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay here's what you do;

1. Challenge the squatters to a game where you try to throw a hula-hoop around the chimney stack.
2. Once they are outside and focused on the throw, you run inside and lock the door.
3. Laugh while they say, "We was beaten by the best."






Seriously though, cut off the damn water and electricity and wait until they leave or die. Either way, you get your house back.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 22, 2010)

This reminds me of a case in detroit where a woman broke into a guy's house, started stuffing a pillowcase full of the dude's stuff, had to go to the bathroom, and...the guy got home from work while she was in the bathroom. He heard noises in the bathroom and so he went to check it out only to find a woman on his toilet. The woman then proceeded to sue the homeowner for _invasion of privacy_!

I'm sorry, but if someone breaks into my house I will remove them, unconscious if necessary.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 22, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I believe guns should be legal under certain circumstances. If a person has a clear criminal record, undergoes a background check, and has to maintain a license every 6 months or so. It would definitely help in a situation like this.


 
I just think in such socially volatile times, especially when we have big cuts in government spending and 500,000 job losses expected over the next 5 years, adding guns into the mix, however well 'controlled' they may be, is just not a good answer.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 22, 2010)

As one of the more conservative members of this board, I'm of two minds regarding gun ownership as it relates to protecting one's home. On one hand, I absolutely believe that a person should have the right to protect their home against intruders by whatever means necessary, and I believe that people caught trespassing on another person's property, especially forcibly, should lose certain rights in the process. On the other hand, all too often you hear about a father accidentally shooting his child in the middle of the night because the child snuck out to go party and has now snuck back in at 3 AM, only to be mistaken for a thief in the dark of night by the father. I'm also of the mind that it should be the law that punishes thieves and trespassers for their crimes, not the property owners. Let's be honest, the stories you hear about trespassers getting beaten to a pulp and/or killed by the property owner, the latter obviously overstepped the bounds of "necessary force," to protect their property. I may believe in the death sentence, but I also believe it should take a pretty serious crime to attain that sentence. Until that line is crossed, I believe everyone has a right to life.

The squatters in this instance, however, are giant assholes.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's stray away from gun discussions guys.
That doesn't lead anywhere good.


Let's all hate squatters.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2010)

groph said:


> Yeah. I don't think it's unreasonable AT ALL to keep a pistol with good stopping power (like a .357 or something) in your night table in the event of your house being broken into/invaded without permission.



Just about any pistol caliber with frangible ammo would the way to go. You do *NOT* want ammo going through an attackers body, exiting and then going through a wall to a neighbor or area where people might be. And you don't want to *miss* with a high caliber weapon (or any weapon) and have the same scenario. 



groph said:


> I don't think there's any real reason to have an assault rifle or anything like that...



Sorry Groph, gotta disagree with you on this one. Two words: Zombie Apocalypse.  Seriously though, I own what could *easily* be construed as an "assault" rifle. It's an AR-15 and the only reason I have it is because I enjoy shooting it. At the range. In a safe manner. I can hit a steel silhouette of a pig from 600 yards with it. However useless it may be otherwise. In a home defense situation I would *not* use it to repel an intruder for the scenario I listed above. It's not worth the chance of injuring someone other than the intruder.

Kids and guns are game changers. I think it's possible to have guns and have guns around kids, but ONLY when they have been properly trained in their use and purpose. Leaving them around willy nilly is a recipe for disaster, so of course they should be locked up securely (the guns... maybe the kids too ). 

Point being, I think guns have a valid purpose and it's sad there's a culture of misunderstanding and fear around them. I think the best ways to stay safe at home are a security system, common sense and situational awareness. A firearm should be the *last* on the list, but it *should* be there, provided the owner is responsible enough to own one. Just my .02


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Let's stray away from gun discussions guys.
> That doesn't lead anywhere good.
> 
> 
> Let's all hate squatters.




You're right. Squatters deserve more hate!  I'd love to know what these morons would think of a group of foreign students occupying *their* home or likely their *parents* home(s) in Italy.

The sense of entitlement is almost awe inspiring.


----------



## groph (Oct 22, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Just about any pistol caliber with frangible ammo would the way to go. You do *NOT* want ammo going through an attackers body, exiting and then going through a wall to a neighbor or area where people might be. And you don't want to *miss* with a high caliber weapon (or any weapon) and have the same scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Agreed completely, and I was going to mention the ammo point as well. For soft targets with no armor (IE house robbers) a frag round will put them down and ideally won't kill anyone else.

And as I said I could be convinced otherwise for the assault rifles haha.

And to get back on the squatter hate track, I FUCKING HATE SQUATTERS.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 22, 2010)

If they can't afford to live on their own they should at least have the decency to squat at their own parent's places...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 22, 2010)

So if a bank forecloses on a house and a bunch of freeloading assholes like these guys move in, the bank can't kick them out because they have "squatter's rights"....really? REALLY?! Doubtful. I'd say fuck that, bust one door, usher their shit outside along with Squatty McDouchebag and Co. and get MY house back. Sorry, I don't see how anyone can legally state that someone has the right to property they don't own because they snuck in while the dude wasn't there (and changing the locks.... why do they have the right to lock property that isn't actually "their property" since they don't own it? Shouldn't ALL the freeloading dickbags out there have just as much right to that space as you?). If you jump into someone's car, does it become yours because they weren't in it? No. But you can't afford car payments.... so clearly you have the right to their car right? Don't think so. Not sure why it applies to a home, they are both pieces of property that are BOUGHT AND OWNED, just because you can't afford something doesn't mean taking it (or moving in as the case is here) is right, much less legally-supported. Not really sure how these people have a leg to stand on whatsoever? 


It would be even funnier if another lot of assholes busted the door down and moved in and made THOSE guys uncomfortable... what do you mean we have to share this stolen house with these other 40 people who just randomly showed up?! "THIS IS OUR HOUSE, WE SQUATTED FAIR AND SQUARE!!!"  Better yet, the owner should just go to the house with one of those monster drills with the huge bits, drill out the locks and put a sign on the front lawn that says "free stuff inside, please steal from my house, I absolutely will not prosecute!"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2010)

groph said:


> Yeah. I don't think it's unreasonable AT ALL to keep a pistol with good stopping power (like a .357 or something) in your night table in the event of your house being broken into/invaded without permission. Obviously you wouldn't use it for blasting Jehovahs (Aeon may think differently), but I know that if someone were to break into my house I would love to have a gun under my bed so my parents aren't killed. I could put up a fight for much longer than my 55 year old father so I see home defense as my job. I have suspected a break in a few times, whenever I hear a weird noise the first thing I do is go to the kitchen and grab the biggest knife and then I search the rooms downstairs. I'd rather have a gun than a knife, and the shotgun is downstairs, and the ammo is in another room.
> 
> I don't think there's any real reason to have an assault rifle or anything like that, but on the other hand if I was robbing a man's house and he jumped me with an AK-47 and started laying down the verbal threats, I'd probably crap my pants, volunteer to clean the stain up for him while he has the gun to my head, and then wish him a good night and never come back.
> 
> I guess the Canadian mentality towards guns is that they're unnecessary and will inevitably lead to kids getting their hands on them but really. Keep the thing locked and don't tell your damn kids the code. I don't think Americans are at all being paranoid because they want to bear arms. I'd rather have a gun than a knife if the shit ever did hit the fan, since the other guy might have a gun. I'd rather take care of my own property and family rather than let the state do it. Bureaucracy < Bullet in that case.



The assault rifles you obtain legally are only semi auto, so I don't see it being too big of a deal getting one over a hand gun.

I agree, if you keep them locked up and use some common sense and not put one in the hand of a small kid, there's no real issue.


----------



## Swarth (Oct 22, 2010)

That's fucking crazy. 


Dude should bust in his house naked with a 2X4 with nails in it. Nobody is going to fuck with a dude swinging a board with nails...especially if he's naked.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 22, 2010)

bostjan said:


> This reminds me of a case in detroit where a woman broke into a guy's house, started stuffing a pillowcase full of the dude's stuff, had to go to the bathroom, and...the guy got home from work while she was in the bathroom. He heard noises in the bathroom and so he went to check it out only to find a woman on his toilet. The woman then proceeded to sue the homeowner for _invasion of privacy_!
> 
> What the fuck? This, and this thread...
> KILL EVERYBODY


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2010)

Swarth said:


> That's fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> Dude should bust in his house naked with a 2X4 with nails in it. Nobody is going to fuck with a dude swinging a board with nails...*especially if he's naked.*





+ Rep.


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, just as everyone else has pointed out. Why the hell isn't this a criminal offense? Gotta say UK's got thier head up their asses on this one.


----------



## The Munk (Oct 22, 2010)

Part of this story does not make sense. These 'students' claim that they are homeless and jobless. 
1)How then are they able to afford to go to school?
and
2)Where'd they get the money to replace all the locks? 

The article stated and pictures showed that they had moved all their own crap into the place. I doubt that they parted with their own possessions.
Seems to me that he may be missing property other than the house and land. That would be a criminal matter, no?

Since this whole situation is completely insane, I could think of a few courses of action...
1)turn off all water, gas, and electricity to the place. (why pay for what you are non using) They'll leave when they can no longer bathe, wash dishes, cook, or flush the toilet.
2)Get himself a big ass smoke bomb and make them think the house is on fire. When they bolt, run inside and find himself some form of weapon to fend them off with when they try to re-enter. At that point, it becomes a home invasion when they try?
3)break a window and get inside! (doubt you can get in throuble for destroying your own property.)Once there, call the cops and tell them there are intruders in your home and that you fear for your life. While you are waiting for the cops, start taking an inventory of what is missing so that you will have that info for the authorities. And while you are at it, feel free to trash anything that was brought into your home. It's on your property....it just became your property. Unless it's something worth keeping, in which case you just came up! Congratulations!
4)Call animal control and have them pick up unwanted animals in your house. ( Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll take the squatters with them.)
5)Stand by the house with police. They can't all be there, all the time. Have proof of ownership with you. When any one individual try's to come back onto the property, have the officer inform that person that they left the premises, and therefore are no longer squatting. He can then inform them that if they step foot on the property, that they will be charged with trespassing, and can then squat in the local jail.

2 less violent cents


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, so now if the owner goes into the house it's a criminal offense. Why the fuck, when, was it not a *criminal* offense when the fucking squatters stole this guys fucking house?!

I'm sorry, but the answer to this particular problem is large burly men with steel capped shoes and baseball bats.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I'm sorry, but the answer to this particular problem is large burly men with steel capped shoes and baseball bats.



Yup.  Where's Hando, Davey, Bubsey, Brett, Champ & Magoo when you need them?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 22, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Yup.  Where's Hando, Davey, Bubsey, Brett, Champ & Magoo when you need them?



My "go-to" guys are Rocko and Knuckles.

Or he could always give-em the clamps!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2010)

The guy needs to cut off the electricity and water to *his* house. See how long they last without that.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 22, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> My "go-to" guys are Rocko and Knuckles.
> 
> Or he could always give-em the clamps!




Oh bravo.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 23, 2010)

Urge to kill... rising.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, the worst is that he can't even get the medicine he needs for his skin condition.


----------



## liamh (Oct 23, 2010)

FUUUUU-


----------



## Groff (Oct 23, 2010)

From the Squatting Wiki entry:



> However, in the 1973 case of McPhail vs. Persons Unknown, the Court of Appeals stated that a landowner could re-enter a squatted property and use reasonable force to evict those occupying the property, while remaining exempt from the Forcible Entry Act.



Ignoring the fact that the guys last name is "McPhail"  Doesn't this mean the homeowner can physically throw those useless fucks to the curb? I'd certainly do it...


----------



## AySay (Oct 23, 2010)

WTF is this nonsense?
Goddamn, I can't even believe what I'm reading...their rights???

Owner should just fucking bolt all the doors and windows from the OUTSIDE and let them die...

I mean there could be some "pity" if they were truly homeless, malnourished poor people, but these fucks???


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhh I would kill someone!! This article made me so mad. I want to find someone and just beat the crap out of whoever it ends up being right now. Look at that picture 





Those arrogant assholes deserve the worst anyone can give them.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, I am spectacularly angry.

I think I might write a stern letter.
In all seriousness though, this is the most SHIT law the UK has to offer. I mean... What's ok about taking something that isn't yours, and then claiming it's yours, because you can't afford it?? 
Seriously are these people out of their fucking minds??! If you can't afford uni and the accomodation required to study in the UK, then fuck off back to your parents in Italy. Simple as.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Oct 23, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> So if a bank forecloses on a house and a bunch of freeloading assholes like these guys move in, the bank can't kick them out because they have "squatter's rights"....really? REALLY?! Doubtful. I'd say fuck that, bust one door, usher their shit outside along with Squatty McDouchebag and Co. and get MY house back. Sorry, I don't see how anyone can legally state that someone has the right to property they don't own because they snuck in while the dude wasn't there (and changing the locks.... why do they have the right to lock property that isn't actually "their property" since they don't own it? Shouldn't ALL the freeloading dickbags out there have just as much right to that space as you?). If you jump into someone's car, does it become yours because they weren't in it? No. But you can't afford car payments.... so clearly you have the right to their car right? Don't think so. Not sure why it applies to a home, they are both pieces of property that are BOUGHT AND OWNED, just because you can't afford something doesn't mean taking it (or moving in as the case is here) is right, much less legally-supported. Not really sure how these people have a leg to stand on whatsoever?
> 
> 
> It would be even funnier if another lot of assholes busted the door down and moved in and made THOSE guys uncomfortable... what do you mean we have to share this stolen house with these other 40 people who just randomly showed up?! "THIS IS OUR HOUSE, WE SQUATTED FAIR AND SQUARE!!!"  Better yet, the owner should just go to the house with one of those monster drills with the huge bits, drill out the locks and put a sign on the front lawn that says "free stuff inside, please steal from my house, I absolutely will not prosecute!"



This makes me think...if they're so broke, where'd they get the money to go to a locksmith... Regardless, if this happened to me...I would rain death upon their fragile hipster bodies.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Yup.  Where's Hando, Davey, Bubsey, Brett, Champ & Magoo when you need them?



Arranging transport as we speak 

(Yes yes, Romper Stomper  )


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so glad that we don't have guns and the whole arms touting culture over here. For a start, since when did human brings that have probably lived an extremely empoverished existence deserve death? Would you be any different to them if you'd experienced half of what they have? So forgive them for taking shelter in a greedy mans house. Because I'm sure if they could themselves live a life like that man, then they would do it.

"Earth provides enough to satisfy every man's need, but not every man's greed." 
- Gandhi


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 23, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> I'm so glad that we don't have guns and the whole arms touting culture over here. For a start, since when did human brings that have probably lived an extremely empoverished existence deserve death? Would you be any different to them if you'd experienced half of what they have? So forgive them for taking shelter in a greedy mans house. Because I'm sure if they could themselves live a life like that man, then they would do it.
> 
> "Earth provides enough to satisfy every man's need, but not every man's greed."
> - Gandhi


 

While I appreciate you being a good person and some bullshit, this is about a bunch of lazy slobs who exhibit nothing but greed through their actions. Look at their smug-ass faces in that photo. They're living, univinited, in someoneelse's million dollar home. If 15 people came into your house, and used all your shit and refused to leave and let their cat crap all over your stuff and made your place a general mess and then kicked you out of your own god-damned house, you would just sit there and take it and let them walk all over you? Well I give you mad kudos for being such a great, self-actualized human being.

Those people should still be threatened with physical violence to leave that house. The neighbors are pathetic for putting up with it. This is the most blatantly illegal shit I've ever heard of.


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> While I appreciate you being a good person and some bullshit, this is about a bunch of lazy slobs who exhibit nothing but greed through their actions. Look at their smug-ass faces in that photo. They're living, univinited, in someoneelse's million dollar home. If 15 people came into your house, and used all your shit and refused to leave and let their cat crap all over your stuff and made your place a general mess and then kicked you out of your own god-damned house, you would just sit there and take it and let them walk all over you? Well I give you mad kudos for being such a great, self-actualized human being.
> 
> Those people should still be threatened with physical violence to leave that house. The neighbors are pathetic for putting up with it. This is the most blatantly illegal shit I've ever heard of.



Forgive me for not actually reading up on this particular story, I should really stop doing that. I got more than a little distracted by the yanks posting "SHOOT EM UP!" and the likes. In this country, our stupidly high tax rates go towards paying police to solve these problems (amongst pope visits, simulating an economy, and paying people to help children cross roads when there's a fucking pedestrian crossing) rather than being aggressive ourselves. If we took action against these people, we'd be the criminals just as much as them.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> It's their right? They can't afford to rent, so it's their *right* to take another man's home? Are you fucking kidding me? Obviously not. How this is not a criminal matter boggles my mind.


Yes, it's the logical extension of a lot of governmental policies. They're doing the same forced income redistribution/cost shifting that governments do.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Oct 23, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> ... this is about a bunch of lazy slobs who exhibit nothing but greed through their actions ...


Right and by the same token, how would Daggorath feel if I decided that he doesn't need more than one guitar, or amp, or pedal, because he can't play them all at once, and just took one? Would he be fine, just sitting their, allowing himself to be a victim waiting for the "police to solve these problems"? Which they wouldn't do anything "because it's a civl matter".

Ray


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

ElRay said:


> Right and by the same token, how would Daggorath feel if I decided that he doesn't need more than one guitar, or amp, or pedal, because he can't play them all at once, and just took one? Would he be fine, just sitting their, allowing himself to be a victim waiting for the "police to solve these problems"? Which they wouldn't do anything "because it's a civl matter".
> 
> Ray



I exhibit personal sacrifice on a daily basis for the good of others. I'm not saying the crime itself is RIGHT, I'm saying you have got to understand that people don't necessarily want to commit petty crime - but scarcity itself breeds it. Many of this worlds problems come from desperate people at desperate times, but it isn't always their fault - you were arbitrarily born in a country where there is plenty of food and shelter and did you choose to be born to parents that could at least provide the essentials?

I'm just saying that vigilante justice and arming the rich to protect themselves from their own victims is a little backwards. Killing a man is not the best solution.

Also on the note of someone stealing from me, no I would not be happy. That doesn't mean I'll hate the thief. It's not like I'm a personal target. If he was handed money on a plate like many of the middle classes then he wouldn't need to risk his freedom. Again, this is not to say I'm in favour of people thieving what they can't afford, just that some people genuinely don't have a chance.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

^ I'm sorry dude, but those people don't look in the least like they "didn't want to break the law."

I can appreciate your point, but there are other ways to go about getting some kind of housing and fixing up your situation without _breaking into someone elses hard-earned fucking house while they're away and locking them out. _


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, you can be a hippy and love your fellow man and all that other bullshit all you want, doesn't change the fact that these assholes have stolen from someone, and over here, we are allowed to defend property, not just people, with deadly force if necessary, even in Canada.

Could be a cultural thing, but I can guarantee you that that bullshit just would not happen over here, and the fact you would even call those lazy fucks victims of this guy is absolutely nuts.

This guy had never met these people, had never done anything to them, so because he's probably worked his ass off to get where he is in life, all of a sudden he's a bad guy because they can't afford to live anywhere? The fact you can even see where this might be okay is mind boggling...


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 23, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> I got more than a little distracted by the yanks posting "SHOOT EM UP!" and the likes.



I don't think any "yanks" are talking about shooting people on-sight in cold blood, but the idea of self-defense kind of needs to be addressed.

The police (who are well-paid-for in both the US and the UK, I imagine) can only do so much since by the time they're aware of a crime, it has already happened. Home invasions are real, and they're rarely perpetrated in a non-violent manner by grinning, attention-starved jackasses such as in this story. For home security, a gun doesn't need to be fired for it to be a deterrent, but I would much rather have to shoot someone threatening my safety and my property than to potentially be a murder victim.

It's stuff like that is making my bleeding-heart run dry. I'm all about societies having services in place to help out people who need it, but apparently with that comes a subculture of entitlement and class-ism. Of course the purchase price is mentioned- even though it's a scary story for a homeowner, the "fat cat gets his comeuppance for being part of a system driven by inequality" angle is offered. The squatters certainly like that angle.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 23, 2010)

Police in the UK are under-funded and under-manned, and if they do every use a firearm it comes back to haunt them years later so there's a growing tide of apathy amongst officers who simply can't, for fear of prosuection, fully discharge their duties.

I've paid Tax for years and I don't see problems being solved....I see a succession of Governments using the money to create more issues and then leaving their replacements to clear up the mess and I'm drifting ever more to the right wing.

Don't want immigrant squatters? Don't let immigrants in.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2010)

No one's saying the cops have to use guns to get them out, I'm sure a few of them with batons smacking these assholes around would do the trick.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, just watch out for the cameras


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> No one's saying the cops have to use guns to get them out, I'm sure a few of them with batons smacking these assholes around would do the trick.



In all honesty I'd get more satisfaction seeing them run out of there while being smashed by batons than for fear of being shot...


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

My posts may be too liberal for your tastes but you have to admit that the solution to reducing petty crimes of this nature is surely to recognize the causes and to remove them rather than just punishing an individual. My posts were more in reference to the replies inciting vitriol and hatred than the actual story.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 23, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> My posts may be too liberal for your tastes but you have to admit that the solution to reducing petty crimes of this nature is surely to recognize the causes and to remove them rather than just punishing an individual.



And until we attain this marvelous Utopia of equality that you speak of, what happens to the owner of the property until then? It's not like these kids don't have any money at all. After all, they apparently have enough money to GO TO SCHOOL IN A DIFFERENT FUCKING COUNTRY!! Boy, I wish I was that poor. And in the meantime, the owner can't use the house that he himself owns. You speak of equality, but how in the name of God can you take the side of thieves who have done absolutely nothing to earn their keep and who are using an idiotic legal loophole to claim ownership of something to which they have absolutely no right, over someone who has worked his entire life to get what he has and suddenly finds that it can be taken from him because he was absent for a week? How would you feel in his situation?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 23, 2010)

Xaios said:


> And until we attain this marvelous Utopia of equality that you speak of, what happens to the owner of the property until then? It's not like these kids don't have any money at all. After all, they apparently have enough money to GO TO SCHOOL IN A DIFFERENT FUCKING COUNTRY!! Boy, I wish I was that poor. And in the meantime, the owner can't use the house that he himself owns. You speak of equality, but how in the name of God can you take the side of thieves who have done absolutely nothing to earn their keep and who are using an idiotic legal loophole to claim ownership of something to which they have absolutely no right, over someone who has worked his entire life to get what he has and suddenly finds that it can be taken from him because he was absent for a week? How would you feel in his situation?


 
Well said. 
+Rep.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

EDIT: This was @Daggaroth

I somewhat agree with your sentiment, but by the same token (with regard to this case in particular) I simply cannot see any cause beyond the students' stupidity/naivety in not attaining a job/general funding for their studies and stay in the country which could be addressed to prevent it (though no doubt changing the whole issue from a civil matter to a criminal matter would help somewhat in fixing the situation, ie: getting them the fuck out of the house).

I have a had time looking at it from a distanced perspective because even when I think about what I personally would do in a similar situation where I was out of house, food and whatnot, breaking into another persons hard-earned home, changing their locks and basically kicking them out would not even be on the cards.

EDIT 2: And, like Xaios said; they have enough money to _change country_ in order to study. They have enough money to _change the locks on another persons house_, but somehow they were too stupid/lazy to find their own legal residence in order to study so they choose to steal another persons home?

I'm sorry but these people (in particular) should not be tolerated for one second, and I believe it's the owner of the houses right to get them out however the fuck he pleases.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 23, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> My posts may be too liberal for your tastes but you have to admit that the solution to reducing petty crimes of this nature is surely to recognize the causes and to remove them rather than just punishing an individual. My posts were more in reference to the replies inciting vitriol and hatred than the actual story.



In a perfect world that might be the case. Unfortunately we don't live in a perfect world. Sure, people starving in the streets anywhere in the world could be solved if it weren't a distribution nightmare. And when you add in corrupt governments, the situation only gets worse. As for people that "don't have a chance", my first question, since we're talking about starting from the root of problems, would be "how did they get there?".

You see, I believe people should take responsibility and ownership of their actions. If you have bad parents, or a bad home life, I don't believe that that gives you an innate right to be a hooligan, degenerate, drug addicted piece of shit. You *may* have to work your *ass* off to get ahead. Hell, you may have to work your ass off just to *survive*. But to me, that's life. That's the way it goes. We're not all born with silver spoons in our mouths so trying to game the system so *everyone* has a fair shot is bullshit.

The system is as fair as it's ever going to get. By gaming it and attempting to skew things in one groups favor, you only breed resentment and anger. *Some* people in life *will* just have to bust their proverbial balls. That's the way it's always been and that's the way it's always going to be. 

Lastly, the most important thing you're missing about *this* particular scenario is that these people are not starving in the streets. They're not dressed in rags. They're fucking COLLEGE students, from Italy no less. Meaning, they didn't just *appear* in England. They had to get there some way and I think it's fair to say that they most likely got there using MONEY. They have several pets as well as what appears to be an assortment of clothes, dishes and other living accoutrement. These aren't homeless people living in the woods of England, scrounging for food, hunting and gathering before winter comes. They are there to study, and more over, feel that they have the *right* by some warped sense of entitlement, to take what is not theirs, simply for the fact that it was there for the taking.

These people still have quite a bit and yet they *still* thought it was OK to take from someone else. Go to Tijuana Mexico, check out the people living in corrugated steel houses literally DUG INTO the hillside above the town. Check out the rugs they use for doors and the umpteen children they have. *Those* people are poor. And compared to some folks in India and Africa, the people in that part of Mexico live like KINGS. Point being, it's all relative and these people that you're defending are living Lifestyles of the Rich & Famous in comparison. So sorry if my (and others) sympathies towards them are running low.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

Also; You can't not punish the people because "there's a problem that needs addressing". That's ridiculous. Address the problem _and_ punish the individual. That kind of non-committal "let's never make anyone take responsibility for their actions becaues there's clearly a larger issue at hand" bullshittery is what's got your country into the giant fucking mess it's in at the moment. 

I have no doubt at all that there are some social issues that need attending to as well, but you *cannot*beat around the bush like that if it's breaking the law. Adjust the sentencing/fines, whatever, but you cannot just excuse criminal behaviour for some peculiar social circumstance.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> As for people that "don't have a chance", my first question, *since we're talking about starting from the root of problems, would be "how did they get there?".
> 
> You see, I believe people should take responsibility and ownership of their actions. If you have bad parents, or a bad home life, I don't believe that that gives you an innate right to be a hooligan, degenerate, drug addicted piece of shit. You *may* have to work your *ass* off to get ahead. Hell, you may have to work your ass off just to *survive*. But to me, that's life. That's the way it goes. We're not all born with silver spoons in our mouths so trying to game the system so *everyone* has a fair shot is bullshit.*



THANK YOU!

Finally some god damn common sense in this thread.

Irrespective of what their circumstances are they had a choice; work/find a way to improve their situation or break the law. They chose the latter.

Everybody has free will, and everybody needs to take a bit of god damn responsibility and do the right thing instead of blaming their atrocious decisions on some loosely associated problem from their early childhood.

If you have issues; get help. Don't want to get the help? Fine. Just don't expect society to take your shit in the meantime.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 23, 2010)

As noted - this is the house we've built and in order to live in it we need to take some degree of responsibility.....tightening up controls on immigration and stopping the arterial bleeding of unchecked handouts would go a long way towards removing the "soft touch" status that the UK currently enjoys.

I admire those holding true to their liberal sentiments but that really has no place in restructuring a country in as much trouble as we are - call me unfeeling but we really need to excise troublemakers as well as preventing those same issues from arising time after time......Criminalising squatting to start with!


----------



## orb451 (Oct 23, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Irrespective of what their circumstances are they had a choice; work/find a way to improve their situation or break the law. They chose the latter.
> 
> Everybody has free will, and everybody needs to take a bit of god damn responsibility and do the right thing instead of blaming their atrocious decisions on some loosely associated problem from their early childhood.



Exact-o-fucking right! Life isn't fair and that sucks, but that's the way it is. Seems to me there used to be (and hopefully still is) a group of people that would rather STARVE or DIE in the streets, than to STEAL from someone to make "ends meet". Stealing someone else's property is ALWAYS a choice, NEVER a necessity. Rationalize it 21 ways to Sunday, "haves" vs. "have-nots", rich vs. poor it all comes down to a choice. 

When you choose to be a thieving douche bag, expect little sympathy in return. When you choose to throw your life away on drugs or addiction, expect no help from me. When you want to blame society for your problems instead of focusing that energy on some introspection about *why* you *chose* to be a fucking dumbass, don't come to crying to the rest of us that the system is irreversibly broken or skewed in everyone else's favor but yours. 

And sorry, this isn't directed at Dag personally, but to people in general that feel that they are within their rights to take whatever they want, whenever they want, because they feel the need.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't see too much of a problem on getting them out. It's been said already:

Cut power and water.

They don't have money for that, someday they'll leave.

OR

Poison the water supply


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 23, 2010)

Theft is theft. As a left-winger, I wouldn't tolerate this. I'd offer to put them up in slum housing, and if they didn't immediately leave the premises, I would double my fire/arson coverage and burn the house to the ground with the people still inside. Either way, problem solved.

I have no use for lumpenproletariat.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Exact-o-fucking right! Life isn't fair and that sucks, but that's the way it is. Seems to me there used to be (and hopefully still is) a group of people that would rather STARVE or DIE in the streets, than to STEAL from someone to make "ends meet". Stealing someone else's property is ALWAYS a choice, NEVER a necessity. Rationalize it 21 ways to Sunday, "haves" vs. "have-nots", rich vs. poor it all comes down to a choice.
> 
> When you choose to be a thieving douche bag, expect little sympathy in return. When you choose to throw your life away on drugs or addiction, expect no help from me. When you want to blame society for your problems instead of focusing that energy on some introspection about *why* you *chose* to be a fucking dumbass, don't come to crying to the rest of us that the system is irreversibly broken or skewed in everyone else's favor but yours.
> 
> And sorry, this isn't directed at Dag personally, but to people in general that feel that they are within their rights to take whatever they want, whenever they want, because they feel the need.



 completely.

My biggest gripe with them is that, really, they just weren't that badly off in the first place  I mean they've come overseas, paid to study, they have belongings, and money to change the locks with and they're in a giant fucking group. Somehow, though, they thought they deserved this house more than the man who *owns* it and *chose* to break the law and just boot him out.

I have precisely zero sympathy for them.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 23, 2010)

They're flotsam. It's as simple as that.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tigers......unleash a few tigers into the house, board the windows and doors, set up cameras to film it. Sell the video. Profit.


----------



## Xodus (Oct 23, 2010)

This is just plain stupid. Squatter's rights are a stupid idea in the first place, but if these fucks were squatting in a building abandoned for the last two years I could see a bit of rationality. I hope some person with authority will pull their head out of their ass and do something about this.


----------



## 308sc (Oct 23, 2010)

how stupid. I don't even legally understand how this occurred. What a load of Shit


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 23, 2010)

These squatters deserve alot worse than theyre going to get.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 23, 2010)

"Oh, look! A wallet! It's obvious that this belongs to someone with an ID and all in it... I think I'll just keep it! What's that? This is your wallet? Well it's been sitting there for over 5 minutes, bro. Just go away."



No. Respect. None at all.
This had better get sorted out quick 'cause that's sickening that people even have "rights" to pull this kinda stuff.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 23, 2010)

So, whats the crime of him breaking back in?


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 23, 2010)

Seems like a fine time to tent up the house and bug-bomb it. You know, to get rid of unwanted household pests.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 23, 2010)

maxident213 said:


> Seems like a fine time to tent up the house and bug-bomb it. You know, to get rid of unwanted household pests.



The clear winner of this thread.  

But really this is just bull-crap. I'm all for a non-violent and legal solution to this, but if there is none to be had....well then it's time to just fuck these guys up and remove them for good. From the country even.

I don't see how anyone can be 'entitled' to something they did not pay and work for themselves. Granted, I'm not all keen on people spending a million dollars just on a home (I see it as having more than is needed) but I'm even more infuriated by the thought that people think they have a right to take whatever they want and with no real repercussions.

Fuck it I say. Get some bats and break some kneecaps. Then they'll get all the food, attention, and shelter they so desire when they're sitting in the goddamn intensive care unit.


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2010)

What freakin' year is this?


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Oct 23, 2010)

what a pisser


----------



## Origin (Oct 23, 2010)

...They have no fucking right to that house. I would go after them with weapons, with friends. They are stealing a million dollars' property from me, get the fuck out of my house or I'll fucking kill you, is a very much appropriate response. And follow through if they don't give in. Their lack of foresight before traveling to their education doesn't excuse them from STEALING A MILLION DOLLARS. I would fully support gassing them, not his fault.

Smug fuckin' little asshole false-entitlement assholes. 

/rant


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 23, 2010)

Even as a liberal and, in some cases, a socialist, I think these squatters have no rights. They are hipster students pretending to be poor to fulfill some pseudo-Proustian or whatever overhyped dead white guy fantasy they have to be "poor." Even I think property is a right, and these people obviously have the necessities if they're going to school in another country. Robert Owens is turning in his grave to see what his ideas have come to.


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, did you guys even read my posts? I was by no means saying that they're right to be in the house, or that I support them. I was saying that the replies to the OT regarding taking such physical action were more than a little harsh.

I believe in equality yes, but I am realistic - I'm not saying that their shouldn't be punishments for people who're hard up. I have the courage to have my own thoughts and try and express them coherently in the face of uproar. I just think this culture of revenge a little worrying. To me prison is about rehabilitation as much as punishment. The death penalty and any kind of physical punishment serves little purpose as it doesn't make people see their errors, just makes them not want to get caught. Putting people with the IQ of an average 8 year old in the chair is not my version of justice. Call me crazy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not saying that they should face the death penalty as I agree with you that it serves absolutely no purpose towards the penal systems purpose of rehabilitation. HOWEVER, possibly hypocritically, I (and I think most of us in the thread) _do_ believe that the owner of the house should have the right to get his own property back into his possession by whatever means he decides are necessary as, and this is really the point, the legal system is in this case doing precisely fuck-all to help (one could even go so far as to say it's physically hindering him in getting back his OWN home).

I don't think that every crime or punishment should be met with such excessive force or with the death penalty at all, but they have invaded his house and cast him out of it. As far as I'm concerned he is entitled to do whatever the hell he pleases to get them out of his own property.


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2010)

I think Daggorath is spot on about this one. I know, scary, right?


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 24, 2010)

I suppose I agree with Dagorath, killing over a house is rather asinine.


----------



## Groff (Oct 24, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> I suppose I agree with Dagorath, killing over a house is rather asinine.



Of course, I agree. However, walking in with a bunch of gorillas and throwing their squatting asses out onto the street is something I can get behind  Provided they don't barge in swinging pipes and fists etc...


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, really. It'd be nice if, you know, common sense could prevail.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 24, 2010)

Common sense is way overrated.

I get way too hotheaded for conversations like this. Yes, killing them is way too far, but it makes me no less enraged seeing stories like this and (whether or not the larger issues are fixed), they need to be removed from that house.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Take it easy guys, don't need no b-hammers.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 24, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Forgive me for not actually reading up on this particular story, I should really stop doing that. I got more than a little distracted by the yanks posting "SHOOT EM UP!" and the likes.


 
Am I down on my derogatory slang, or does "yank" refer to Americans _and_ Canadians now? The majority of the violent responses prior to this post were from Canadians. Does "yank" apply equally to both, or do Europeans just automatically assume that a violent response from an english speaker came from an American?


----------



## Groff (Oct 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yeah, really. It'd be nice if, you know, common sense could prevail.



Would be nice, wouldn't it? It just boggles my mind that this is even an issue to the homeowner. It's his house, the kids should pack up, GTFO, and be arrested for trespassing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2010)

groph said:


> GOD DAMMIT THAT PICTURE OF THE THE PEOPLE WHO STOLE THE HOUSE SMILING OUT THE WINDOW FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Christfuck this isn't even a fucking debate, Orb said what I'd say. Not being able to pay rent means you live on the goddamn street.
> 
> I really hope this guy gets his house back and these fucking shitstains are found dead in a ditch within a few weeks because they can't live anywhere else. If I ran a homeless shelter I wouldn't let these fucks in.



You echo my exact sentiments...What a bunch of cunts.

I'd seriously just bust in there naked and beat the crap out of all human life inthere.



Douche bag communists said:


> &#8216;When the owner came on Monday in the morning we told him we were squatting, and he was really aggressive.
> 
> &#8216;We&#8217;ll go if the court tells us to but until then we&#8217;re staying. If he wants his things he&#8217;ll have to wait. If I find a job then I&#8217;ll start paying rent like a normal person.&#8217;



FUUUUU---


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Yeah, UK courts determined that Squatting was a civil matter - it's the same sort of liberal pinky bullshit that allows Gypsies to locate onto someone's land and stay there until the incredibly slow-moving wheels of justice get around to evicting them....whereupon they just do it again somewhere else all the while claiming benefits for their illegitimate, workshy, thieving offspring.



Exactly and when someone fights it they call him a tyrant or whatever. My property, my right. Squatting in democratic countries is punished, then again the U.K is far from being a part of a logical democracy...

No paperwork no rights should be the new motto. Do not be the idiot that obeys the law when others can freely abuse it. Get some muscle and retrieve your property, leave the corrupted law system out of it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Common sense is way overrated.


 
It really isn't man. We live in an age where children are fucking stupid and everyone sues each other over stupid shit. Common sense is but a nice memory of times when people fucked up and paid the consequences. 

I agree, a man should have the right to defend his property as he sees fit. But that needs responsibility. If an unarmed man comes into my home trying to steal shit, killing him with a shovel isn't really fair. I think squatters rights need to be reformed to balance in favour of the home owner, the one that actually _pays_ for that land. There needs to be a minimum time of vacancy before a squatter can occupy a house. If you occupy a home that is recently lived in, you get thrown out, simple as. They're cunts and our law needs to be dealt with to give more people control to actually deal with civil matters. Nowdays, if you're harassed consistently by someone, and then you try and get them to stop, you're the one who gets done for assault. 

I half agree with some of the sentiments in this thread, and while I an inclined to say he should just be allowed to shoot the fuckers, I think thats dangerous territory.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 24, 2010)

^ Sarcasm dude


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 24, 2010)

The first page of this thread scares me.  Maybe a bit too far.


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 24, 2010)

Groff said:


> Would be nice, wouldn't it? It just boggles my mind that this is even an issue to the homeowner. It's his house, the kids should pack up, GTFO, and be arrested for trespassing.



The term "yank" is referring to Americans, and no it isn't derogatory.

I agree that they should get kicked the fuck out. I also agree that the law should be the one to bring justice. They are regulated, they have to perform the actions determined by the people who are supposedly here to run our country. They have to consider the human rights of every individual involved. We are paying people to sit around and decide about these things, it's going to be infinitely more considered than what you do in-the-moment. Yes, there is corruption and inadequacy, but I don't believe taking the law into your own hands is ultimately going to be more effective with rehabilitating people such as this.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Sarcasm dude


 
Fuck man you said that colder than Josef Fritzl's heart. Completely missed it. Either way my point stands.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 24, 2010)

Ideally a lot of situations and processes in the UK should be different......but since when has this World been ideal? The system as it stands is utterly failing to protect the rights of the Homeowner in favour of parasites who shouldn't even be in the UK (No, I don't believe for one minute that these so-called students had any other goal in mind than to enter the UK and proceed to bleed the system) and yet not only are we stupid enough to let them, we actively protect them?

Rehabilitation? Perhaps if the punishment fit the crime and there was a vested interest in prosecution then a deterrent would be of some utility in some situations but I don't believe the "Softly-Softly" approach to Criminal sentencing or prison conditions is going to rehabilitate other than the mildest felon.

Perhaps I'm cynical and jaded, perhaps I've talked to friends in the Police Force/Corrections Officers too often.....but I have lost faith in the system. Legality does not equate to Justice so frequently that can the fact I encompass more....radical...solutions be at all suprising?

I'm not espousing vigilante justice as much as I am widespread reform in the way this country views and treats offenders.


----------



## oldbulllee (Oct 24, 2010)

that is not squatting.
check Berlin.
that's how it's done, and it's fine by me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ideally a lot of situations and processes in the UK should be different......but since when has this World been ideal? The system as it stands is utterly failing to protect the rights of the Homeowner in favour of parasites who shouldn't even be in the UK (No, I don't believe for one minute that these so-called students had any other goal in mind than to enter the UK and proceed to bleed the system) and yet not only are we stupid enough to let them, we actively protect them?
> 
> Rehabilitation? Perhaps if the punishment fit the crime and there was a vested interest in prosecution then a deterrent would be of some utility in some situations but I don't believe the "Softly-Softly" approach to Criminal sentencing or prison conditions is going to rehabilitate other than the mildest felon.
> 
> ...


 
Oh this country needs to completely reform the way it approaches politics. I know there are places worse off, but generally they have reasons you can look at and say 'oh thats why its so fucked up'. Here, its just ridiculous how some thing can occur. Human rights is at the forefront of course, with no one wanting to upset anyone so the state gives handouts to people and does what they want when they get upset so they be quiet. The benefits system has brought up a generation of people who'd rather fake disability and have more children than they can care for so they don't need to work. Politics is run by people completely detached from what is really going on in the country, and as a result problems aren't getting dealt with. The power needs to be put back in the hands of the people, with common sense and respect instilled back where it is needed. Enough of this cotton-wool human rights bullshit. If people do wrong, they get punished. iIf a law is stupid or not working, it gets changed. Too many people writing laws to cover their own asses and not in the name of justice.


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ideally a lot of situations and processes in the UK should be different......but since when has this World been ideal? The system as it stands is utterly failing to protect the rights of the Homeowner in favour of parasites who shouldn't even be in the UK (No, I don't believe for one minute that these so-called students had any other goal in mind than to enter the UK and proceed to bleed the system) and yet not only are we stupid enough to let them, we actively protect them?
> 
> Rehabilitation? Perhaps if the punishment fit the crime and there was a vested interest in prosecution then a deterrent would be of some utility in some situations but I don't believe the "Softly-Softly" approach to Criminal sentencing or prison conditions is going to rehabilitate other than the mildest felon.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your lack of confidence in the system but I fail to see how punishment alone is the solution. These people will go out again and re-offend if they aren't dealt with correctly. Yes punishment is needed, as much as a deterrent as it is payback.

The lack of trust in the current system does not necessarily equate to a lack of trust in the idea of a system of justice. If this sort of thing happened in my area, the police certainly wouldn't fuck about in dealing with it.



vampiregenocide said:


> Oh this country needs to completely reform the way it approaches politics. I know there are places worse off, but generally they have reasons you can look at and say 'oh thats why its so fucked up'. Here, its just ridiculous how some thing can occur. Human rights is at the forefront of course, with no one wanting to upset anyone so the state gives handouts to people and does what they want when they get upset so they be quiet. The benefits system has brought up a generation of people who'd rather fake disability and have more children than they can care for so they don't need to work. Politics is run by people completely detached from what is really going on in the country, and as a result problems aren't getting dealt with. The power needs to be put back in the hands of the people, with common sense and respect instilled back where it is needed. Enough of this cotton-wool human rights bullshit. If people do wrong, they get punished. iIf a law is stupid or not working, it gets changed. Too many people writing laws to cover their own asses and not in the name of justice.



That said, industry has been replaced by a simulation of jobs in the public sector and especially financial services. Even if every single person out of work was looking, there wouldn't be the jobs. And this is why welfare is needed. On the other hand, the people in the lowest paid jobs are already living on the bread line, so they need to be given near enough the pay of a regular working class person to just survive in this world. This isn't lazy individuals once again, this is a problem with the system. If you could go to work 50 hours a week and earn £200 or stay at home and earn that or even more, what would you do? Ignore this virtuous feeling that you have because you do work, and because you've been raised in this way (which they don't have) and yes you would accept it. To me the problem is with both the amount of jobs and the pay for people at the bottom, the people who produce the goods that once made this nation prosperous.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 24, 2010)

To be honest chaps I appreciate and agree with both points of view here, but my disenchantment with the UK and it's current methods of dealing with issues like the Job Market, benefits, rehabilitation/punishment shorten my temper to the point where I can be a little abrasive in stating my opinions so if I have inadvertantly caused offence I do apologise for that - I turned 40 this year and at the risk of the next sentance being of the "Good Old Days" saccharine variety the UK has changed so greatly that I find it almost unrecogniseable in many ways.

There are issues, and I don't see anyone addressing them in an effective manner so my stance has become a little militant but that doesn't change the fact that I would love for Dag's Liberalism to be a workable and effective group of policies. Unfortunately I also have to wonder if the situation has deterioated so far that it will require other solutions which are less palatable to many - certainly a harder line in areas such as this if only to the point of Criminalising the act of Squatting. 

I am indeed an old, cynical git.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 24, 2010)

funny how the guy who spend 1.1 million dollars is now homeless.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> That said, industry has been replaced by a simulation of jobs in the public sector and especially financial services. Even if every single person out of work was looking, there wouldn't be the jobs. And this is why welfare is needed. On the other hand, the people in the lowest paid jobs are already living on the bread line, so they need to be given near enough the pay of a regular working class person to just survive in this world. This isn't lazy individuals once again, this is a problem with the system. If you could go to work 50 hours a week and earn £200 or stay at home and earn that or even more, what would you do? Ignore this virtuous feeling that you have because you do work, and because you've been raised in this way (which they don't have) and yes you would accept it. To me the problem is with both the amount of jobs and the pay for people at the bottom, the people who produce the goods that once made this nation prosperous.


 
I agree, but that error in the system has helped create this mindset. Its a catch 22 really. On one hand theres no jobs, so we need to help people while they look, on the other, help them too much and they won't want to work. I think those that actually abuse the system though should just be cut off.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I agree, but that error in the system has helped create this mindset. Its a catch 22 really. On one hand theres no jobs, so we need to help people while they look, on the other, help them too much and they won't want to work. I think those that actually abuse the system though should just be cut off.





Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 24, 2010)

oldbulllee said:


> that is not squatting.
> check Berlin.
> that's how it's done, and it's fine by me.



Really?
You would steal someones property because you think it's your right?


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2010)

In that case, I'm on my to Taylor's place to reclaim that Diezel in his avatar since it's technically mine.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 24, 2010)

I presume this guy still doesn't have his house back? 
How infuriating.

I just don't understand this. Sure they are poor and can't afford their own place. Fine 
Sure there is not proof of forced entry which activates this law. Shitty, but fine 
But for them to have the right to steal a house because they cannot afford their own? Makes no sense 
If I left my door open - could my neighboor walk in, put a sign in my window and leave me out on the street? Fuck that.

I don't even blame the squatters for this anymore. Mad props to them for taking advantage of a nonsense law  
It's the government who needs a punch in the face for this one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 24, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I presume this guy still doesn't have his house back?
> How infuriating.
> 
> I just don't understand this. Sure they are poor and can't afford their own place. Fine
> ...



I agree with you, mostly.
My view is that they could take over any house, until, though it has an owner. If its just waiting to be sold, is it really a problem? These squatters are breaking the law, though, and the way they're getting off pisses me off.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 24, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I agree with you, mostly.
> My view is that they could take over any house, until, though it has an owner. If its just waiting to be sold, is it really a problem? These squatters are breaking the law, though, and the way they're getting off pisses me off.


Since these shitheads are apparently letting their 5 animals crap all over the place, they would be nothing but douche nozzles and causing problems no matter where they "squatted". This isn't squatting, it's theft.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 24, 2010)

I would talk to the police, and tell what happened.
Than I will call an ambulance, or two
Than I shall break 3 windows (which are mine anyways) and throw 3 gas grenades inside and scream "fire in the hole" (I warned them right?)
Than they shall open the door and run out
Then I shall go in with a mask, change the locks and retake my house
The police and Ambulance may collect them, as I throw their shit out
Than I shall use ventilators or something else for some hours.
Than I shall Drink tea and eat cookie, take a leak or shit...Whatever I want, it's my house right?
Oh, shit, I forgot to call the window company...


----------



## Origin (Oct 24, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I presume this guy still doesn't have his house back?
> How infuriating.
> 
> I just don't understand this. Sure they are poor and can't afford their own place. Fine
> ...



They can't afford it because they're idiots and didn't look into affordable housing or save up before traveling for school, so I feel no sympathy for them. Even if they were homeless, it's not their house, they have no right to upturn a man's life just to troll him, fuck them. If they ALL die, the world is a better place. I hate thieves in general, but if someone invaded my home I'd be livid. Legal penalties be damned, I'd beat a burglar half to death with a bat and feel nothing.

But that's just me


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> To be honest chaps I appreciate and agree with both points of view here, but my disenchantment with the UK and it's current methods of dealing with issues like the Job Market, benefits, rehabilitation/punishment shorten my temper to the point where I can be a little abrasive in stating my opinions so if I have inadvertantly caused offence I do apologise for that - I turned 40 this year and at the risk of the next sentance being of the "Good Old Days" saccharine variety the UK has changed so greatly that I find it almost unrecogniseable in many ways.
> 
> There are issues, and I don't see anyone addressing them in an effective manner so my stance has become a little militant but that doesn't change the fact that I would love for Dag's Liberalism to be a workable and effective group of policies. Unfortunately I also have to wonder if the situation has deterioated so far that it will require other solutions which are less palatable to many - certainly a harder line in areas such as this if only to the point of Criminalising the act of Squatting.
> 
> I am indeed an old, cynical git.



You summed it up pretty perfectly dude, though in my case without the "living in the UK" part. I'm just sick to death of the apparent lack of respect of what seems like just about everyone these days, and seeing a story like this just pushes the limits of any potential sympathy I may have had...

Daggorath, when I think about it logically and calmly, I agree with you 100%. Hell, a couple of years back I'm pretty certain I'd have written exactly what you did in much the same manner, but it seems I'm turning into a violent, bitter old man at 21


----------



## 4jfor (Oct 25, 2010)

Is that wooden thing at the back there a fucking little personal sauna thing? Caption of photo was "Brazen: Some of the squatters smile for the camera in the back room of the house where all their possessions have been placed". If its the squatters' then DOUBLE THE RAGE! If you can't afford rent, sell your sauna before you try to steal a house. 

These people are absolute dickheads. I cannot understand the justification in their actions, how can they possibly think they are in the right?


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 25, 2010)

4jfor said:


> Is that wooden thing at the back there a fucking little personal sauna thing? Caption of photo was "Brazen: Some of the squatters smile for the camera in the back room of the house where all their possessions have been placed". If its the squatters' then DOUBLE THE RAGE! If you can't afford rent, sell your sauna before you try to steal a house.
> 
> These people are absolute dickheads. I cannot understand the justification in their actions, how can they possibly think they are in the right?




I doubt it's THEIR sauna...
I can't imagine them carrying it around with them. 



But yes. FUCK EM


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> In that case, I'm on my to Taylor's place to reclaim that Diezel in his avatar since it's technically mine.


----------



## 4jfor (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I know its probably not theirs, but it does seem a weird place for the actual owner to put it. And he doesn't even have a kitchen sink as yet, so I thought it may actually be possible, and if it is


----------



## Groff (Oct 25, 2010)

daemon barbeque said:


> I would talk to the police, and tell what happened.
> Than I will call an ambulance, or two
> Than I shall break 3 windows (which are mine anyways) and throw 3 gas grenades inside and scream "fire in the hole" (I warned them right?)
> Than they shall open the door and run out
> ...



You win!


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 25, 2010)

Where's Dexter when you need him?


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 25, 2010)

See, back in the "good ol' days" you'd just get chopped the hell up for something like this.

By "good ol' days" I mean the 13th Century.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 25, 2010)

I had squatters try their luck in a house my mom owns. Due to her health condition, she hasn't gone there in a while, and the guys thought it was a fine way to get a free house, thus proceeding to occupy it and turn it into a fucking warzone. Needless to say, when we found out, the police were less than gentle with them and they were evicted instantly.

When they should be thankful for us not pressing charges regarding breaking and entering, they even had the nerve of spraying "so many people with no homes. Racists!" on my wall. Ah, well, people who do jack shit trying to convince others that they have some sort of right to other people's hard earned property are quite universal. Loved the "racists" bit, though, as my family was quite active in the efforts to integrate former colonies' immigrants in the area - short, short memory, young squatters.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 25, 2010)

Groff said:


> You win!



Flawless Victory!!! (except the windows )
Bestiality!!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 25, 2010)

4jfor said:


>


 
No wonder they can get around so easily, they have a fucking ninja with them 


I'm also pretty positive that he could take out a small army with the contents of that fanny pack


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm of the mind that what differentiates mankind from animals is law. Outlaws should be punished by the legal system and this is it. Self-justice isn't good, especially since it often turns to plain old vengeance. Using violence to get rid of the squatters just reduces you to the same level as them.


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 25, 2010)

What the SHIT kind of ass backwards law allows you to just waltz into some random person's house and start living there without paying? What kind of right is that? Is there a right you can go to a restaurant and steal all the food because there was no one there?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 26, 2010)

oldbulllee said:


> that is not squatting.
> check Berlin.
> that's how it's done, and it's fine by me.


lol
Berlin once had 5 million habitants, nowadays around 3.5
= many empty houses


----------



## IDLE (Oct 26, 2010)

"I don't know why they are doing this." He said "I told them they could all stay for free for as long as they wanted, but this dick isn't going to suck itself."


----------



## Xaios (Oct 26, 2010)

The fact that these students seem to have absolutely no guilt or shame is what gets me, the seeming lack of any human decency. They seem to have adopted the "finders keepers, losers wheepers" mentality towards his house. I wonder what they would think if one of us walked into the house and showed them this thread, if they would feel any regret. I'd like to think so, but looking at it, I just can't imagine it.

EDIT: found this article, it's fairly informative: http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...olated-my-life-law-must-protect-homeowners.do

Seems he's back into the house but the squatters left it in shambles. Seems like he's also having a problem with other squatters coming trying to join the ones that were already there.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck that house. Throw some molotov cocktails in there.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont understand. If that is his house that he paid for and he has the deed to...what right do the squatters have breaking in and staying?


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 29, 2010)

daemon barbeque said:


> I would talk to the police, and tell what happened.
> Than I will call an ambulance, or two
> Than I shall break 3 windows (which are mine anyways) and throw 3 gas grenades inside and scream "fire in the hole" (I warned them right?)
> Than they shall open the door and run out
> ...



As much as I would like to do the same thing, here's the snag the guy ran into:
*How the law stands*

Squatting itself is not a criminal offence. But it is illegal to get into a property by breaking in or damaging windows and doors. Squatters could be arrested even if the damage is minimal, and using utilities without contacting the suppliers is also illegal. 
A homeowner can ask police to move squatters out of their home immediately without having to obtain an eviction order from the courts. Section 6 of the Criminal Law Act 1977 says that anyone with deeds to a property  or tenancy agreement if leasing  can request that police remove trespassers if they refuse to leave when challenged.

*However, it is illegal for a landlord to force their way back into the property while there is someone inside. *


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 30, 2010)

KILL THEM WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 30, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> *However, it is illegal for a landlord to force their way back into the property while there is someone inside. *



This is the question I needed answered. That law is clownshoes.

Also, I know the discussion has passed, but just take everything with a grain of salt. I'm sure no one in this thread would murder the squatters. I don't think a swift beating would hurt them, but molotov cocktails and guns blazing is more of an exaggeration to get the point across.

A line is drawn between justice and vengeance. The dude deserves his house back. Immediately. There is no excuse or law that should ever justify him not getting it back. That would be justice. Vengeance would be hurting these kids for shits and giggles after the dude got his house back. I think it's fine to use "reasonable" force to get these little bastards out.

The final discussion that's going on is about punishment/rehab. No matter what rehabilitation they need, I have no interest in their well-being after a trespass like this. I care about fellow man, but not douchebags who know EXACTLY what the fuck they're doing and take pride in their douchebaggery. As Orb pointed out, I have no sympathy for someone who blames ANY of their actions on ANYthing that isn't their own free will and choice.

"I had a bad childhood."
"I was traumatized at war."

Listen, I understand and sympathize if you do something to fix what happened. It sucks that it happened; I'll agree to that. It's when people smash you in the face with a claw hammer or threaten you, or steal or destroy property and then say "Well, X happened when I was Y and I haven't been able to control myself."

Fuck. That. Go to jail. It doesn't give you a free pass you act like a little shit. I know too many fucking people who lean on logic like that and it's the most infuriating thing I've ever experienced.

The "Woe is Me" argument DOES NOT FLY with me. Fuck these kids. Also, as a reference, I wanted to type something about beating the fuck out of them, but it would be hyperbole and I don't want people to think I'm a violent asshole. In honesty, if someone stole a guitar or anything with sentimental value, if I caught them, I'm not sure that I would bother controlling myself in getting a good smash to the face in. Hey, one of my prized possessions was stolen. I was traumatized. I couldn't help myself. I had no control.

Fuck. This gets me riled.


----------

